# Burpee crew



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

OK. Did 25 yesterday (one set of 15 and one set of 10 )and 26 today(one set of 15, and one of 11), (almost collapsed on the last burpee both days). Trying to get up to 4 sets of 15, maybe more in the long term. Need better cardio. Riding a bike does feck all. Anyone else do these bad boys?


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

You think 25 burps are an accomplishment? Try bulking on my calories mate then you'll achieve alot more than 25


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> OK. Did 25 yesterday (one set of 15 and one set of 10 )and 26 today(one set of 15, and one of 11), (almost collapsed on the last burpee both days). Trying to get up to 4 sets of 15, maybe more in the long term. Need better cardio. Riding a bike does feck all. Anyone else do these bad boys?


Haven't done one in years ....


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Generally Burpees should be done "for time" rather than for reps. 

A standardised test of fitness used in atheltic circles is the 3 minute Burpee test. A base level of fitness is considered 50 Burpees in 3 minutes (note this is not an "entry" level - you will need to have a good level of fitness to achieve 50) with anything over 70 considered high level of athelticism


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Generally Burpees should be done "for time" rather than for reps.
> 
> A standardised test of fitness used in atheltic circles is the 3 minute Burpee test. A base level of fitness is considered 50 Burpees in 3 minutes (note this is not an "entry" level - you will need to have a good level of fitness to achieve 50) with anything over 70 considered high level of athelticism


Nah, that's not a "high" level, 1 billion would be high. Don't mislead people 😋


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

simonboyle said:


> Nah, that's not a "high" level, 1 billion would be high. Don't mislead people 😋


Over 9000!?


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Yeah I don’t want to or like to piss on anyones chips and if 25 felt tough for you then fair enough. However that’s not a great score in the grand scheme of things.

If 3 minutes AMRAP is a standard fitness test I’m pretty sure I could bang out 60 without too much trouble.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Donny dog said:


> Yeah I don’t want to or like to piss on anyones chips and if 25 felt tough for you then fair enough. However that’s not a great score in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> If 3 minutes AMRAP is a standard fitness test I’m pretty sure I could bang out 60 without too much trouble.


Try it - see what happens.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Did a lot of them in the big house. Must be one of the best bodyweight exercises to get the heart rate up. We used to do 10 burpees every minute, on the minute. It sounds really easy but it gets difficult after a while, especially as the pace of your reps slows down and you have less rest before the next minute ticks over. Me and another lad worked up to 40 minutes worth or so. He was about 19 stone so much more impressive than me doing it.


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Over 9000!?


One biiiilllllliiiiiiooooooonnnnnn


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Uptonogood said:


> Try it - see what happens.


I’m on holiday this week. As soon as I’m back in the privacy of my own back garden then sure.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> OK. Did 25 yesterday (one set of 15 and one set of 10 )and 26 today(one set of 15, and one of 11), (almost collapsed on the last burpee both days). Trying to get up to 4 sets of 15, maybe more in the long term. Need better cardio. Riding a bike does feck all. Anyone else do these bad boys?


Didn’t you say that you thought you were fit in the other thread about going to boxing training? Far from it by the sound of this thread.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Didn’t you say that you thought you were fit in the other thread about going to boxing training? Far from it by the sound of this thread.


No, I said I was very unfit, that's why I've started on the burpees.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

PaulNe said:


> You think 25 burps are an accomplishment? Try bulking on my calories mate then you'll achieve alot more than 25


No, it's a start. My cardio is shite, so that's why I'm starting on the burpees.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Did people not read the bit where I said "I need better cardio" lol.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

T


EpicSquats said:


> Did people not read the bit where I said "I need better cardio" lol.


I think you need to reread mine before you think I'm having a go at you


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

PaulNe said:


> T
> 
> I think you need to reread mine before you think I'm having a go at you


Yeah, I never said it was an accomplishment bro.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> Yeah, I never said it was an accomplishment bro.


Still misreading what I said mate


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

PaulNe said:


> Still misreading what I said mate


OK. I don't know what you're getting at. Doesn't matter.


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

EpicSquats said:


> OK. I don't know what you're getting at. Doesn't matter.


Let's just have a quick bum and move on


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

EpicSquats said:


> No, I said I was very unfit, that's why I've started on the burpees.


“Thought I had decent cardio…” was the title or along those lines. So what exactly were you thinking? FML


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> “Thought I had decent cardio…” was the title or along those lines. So what exactly were you thinking? FML


I was thinking I had decent cardio, but it turns out I didn't. Did you even read the thread of just the title?
And why do you want me fvck your llama?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

I literally never do cardio, never done burpees either.

Maybe we should have a little UKM unfit as **** challenge, and do a daily 3 minute burpee challenge and post up our results. But for once, in the life of UKM, make it legitimate without any stupid bs, could be 'fun', and at least it will make us all a bit healthier.

I'll start tomorrow and post up how many I can do in 3 mins, who's in?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Fina said:


> I literally never do cardio, never done burpees either.
> 
> Maybe we should have a little UKM unfit as **** challenge, and do a daily 3 minute burpee challenge and post up our results. But for once, in the life of UKM, make it legitimate without any stupid bs, could be 'fun', and at least it will make us all a bit healthier.
> 
> I'll start tomorrow and post up how many I can do in 3 mins, who's in?


Can we make it 5 mins? I can obviously do 2 sets maybe 3 in 5 mins.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

100 is the number.
8 mins or less to begin with.
6 mins or less for the much fitter bunch of you.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

Not done a burpee in around 20 odd years . Used to do them in boxing all the time as a kid .


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

PaulNe said:


> You think 25 burps are an accomplishment? Try bulking on my calories mate then you'll achieve alot more than 25


Probably end up with 3 chins mate on yours and mine sort of calorie intake .


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

What level of burpee are we talking? 
Jump back and up straight 
Or full pushup chest to floor and up into a jump


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> What level of burpee are we talking?
> Jump back and up straight
> Or full pushup chest to floor and up into a jump


The original burpee had no push up at all.
No jump either


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> The original burpee had no push up at all.
> No jump either


Yeah the IBF defines a burpee as a squat down, into the top press up position, kick legs back and in and return to a standing position as one repetition.

Or else before you know it you’ve made the crossover into another organisation and the rules then become murky. The IBaF are notoriously strict on testing as well so the majority of you fcukers wouldn’t be allowed to compete.

INTERNATIONAL BURPEE FEDERATION
&
INTERNATIONAL BASTARD FEDERATION 

For the uneducated


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I might do some as this evening’s cardio when I hit the gym for a change.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

No jump
No push up
Standard burpee 
Set timer for 5 mins
Record your completed number of repetitions.
Video it if you’re feeling brave. 👍🏻


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> No jump
> No push up
> Standard burpee
> Set timer for 5 mins
> ...


Winner gets whatever freebies @G-man99 has left over that he doesn't want


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Winner gets whatever freebies @G-man99 has left over that he doesn't want


2 packs of pickled onion monster munch and 12 x 50mg clomid


----------



## PaulNe (Oct 29, 2020)

I had no interest in this competition til I heard pickled onion monster much was on the go


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

PaulNe said:


> I had no interest in this competition til I heard pickled onion monster much was on the go


I know how to reel people in

And they are grab size packets


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

PaulNe said:


> I had no interest in this competition til I heard pickled onion monster much was on the go


You’re a big strong boy @PaulNe but I think this one’s more my game 😉 
Those monster munch are already in the bag!


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I just repped 84 in a minute didn't film tho, you'll just have to trust me bro


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

mrwright said:


> I just repped 84 in a minute didn't film tho, you'll just have to trust me bro


You cheeky little fibber @mrwright


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> I just repped 84 in a minute didn't film tho, you'll just have to trust me bro


PM your address and I'll send out the prize with tracking number


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> PM your address and I'll send out the prize with tracking number


Do you also need my full name, bank details, national insurance number, security question answers & picture of my wife's baps?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

mrwright said:


> Do you also need my full name, bank details, national insurance number, security question answers & picture of my wife's baps?


Just boobs will do


----------



## MTM1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Proper original burpee has no press up or jump, that was a crossfit confusion, in fact a burpee with press up and tuck jump is called a bastard... and for good measure, even better done in 6 inches to a foot of water ha. 
Anyway I once, repeat once got 41 in a minute.... utter hell, dizzy, tunnel vision, peripheral vision blackening... was leaning more and more sideways with each rep lol Couldn't manage that level for long but still could do north of 35.... used to be very fit!
Nowadays - ha I'd hope i could still get 25 in a minute but not sure - at all 😱


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Did 28 burpees today in 3 minutes, up from 25 2 days ago.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

EpicSquats said:


> Did 28 burpees today in 3 minutes, up from 25 2 days ago.


Excellent. You may make progress really quickly up to about 50/60
Then it’ll taper off a bit.
Try doing five then count 5 seconds then do another five. 
Pacing yourself this way will obviously help you squeeze a tad more out of it before you plateau.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Riding a bike does feck all.


Pottering around does feck all. I told you, push hard doing intervals for a few months and you'll get good results, do a few long ass rides.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Done 30 today. 2 sets of 15
@TURBS Can you move this to journals bro?


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

EpicSquats said:


> Done 30 today. 2 sets of 15
> @TURBS Can you move this to journals bro?


How long?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

EpicSquats said:


> Done 30 today. 2 sets of 15
> @TURBS Can you move this to journals bro?


Done.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

My knees have turned to powder just thinking of doing a burpee


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> How long?


4 inches on a good day.
Oh wait, the burpees you mean. 3 mins.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Go on lad. 35 today or what?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Go on lad. 35 today or what?


37 today.
2 sets of 15. One set of 7. One minute rest in between. I seemed to recover a lot quicker today and sweat less too, which was surprising.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

EpicSquats said:


> 37 today.
> 2 sets of 15. One set of 7. One minute rest in between. I seemed to recover a lot quicker today and sweat less too, which was surprising.


Top notch!


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@EpicSquats get the sen down to the velodrome in Manny when it opens. About £7.50 for an hour session Inc bike rental.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> @EpicSquats get the sen down to the velodrome in Manny when it opens. About £7.50 for an hour session Inc bike rental.


Not a bad price but too far just for a bit of cardio to be honest.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Not a bad price but too far just for a bit of cardio to be honest.


I thought you were close? I'll be on the train from grim Yorkshire


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> I thought you were close? I'll be on the train from grim Yorkshire


Living south of Manchester now bro.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Did 2 sets of 15 yesterday, then one of 10
Same today, but a little longer rest, only had 4 hours sleep last night. Pretty pleased I wasn't a bitch and my burpees today even though I didn't feel like it.
Also, didn't sweat at all today after. Maybe because it's a bit colder today and my heating's not on. I don't know.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

EpicSquats said:


> Did 2 sets of 15 yesterday, then one of 10
> Same today, but a little longer rest, only had 4 hours sleep last night. Pretty pleased I wasn't a bitch and my burpees today even though I didn't feel like it.
> Also, didn't sweat at all today after. Maybe because it's a bit colder today and my heating's not on. I don't know.


Well it seems you’re adapting well to the burpees. 
get in there lad.
How old are ya?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Jeremybeadleshand said:


> Well it seems you’re adapting well to the burpees.
> get in there lad.
> How old are ya?


41 bro.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

How do I post a video from my library in this?

I managed 21 in a minute at the end of a 30 minute HIIT workout earlier.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

Donny dog said:


> How do I post a video from my library in this?
> 
> I managed 21 in a minute at the end of a 30 minute HIIT workout earlier.


If you post I’ll post too. Get the ball rolling boys!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Donny dog said:


> How do I post a video from my library in this?
> 
> I managed 21 in a minute at the end of a 30 minute HIIT workout earlier.


If you have a YouTube account put it on YouTube then you can put it on here.


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

monkeybiker said:


> If you have a YouTube account put it on YouTube then you can put it on here.


Ok it’s not something worth shouting about and I wouldn’t know how to put it on there either.

Epic squats will just have to take my word for it.

Thanks though.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

23.9.202215​1min15​1min10​24.9.202215​1min15​1min10​26.9.202215​1min15​1min12​


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Did 56 burpees in 5min30secs yesterday. I'm doing them every 2 days from now on. I'll try for 60 in 5mins30secs next time.


----------



## Jeremybeadleshand (9 mo ago)

EpicSquats said:


> Did 56 burpees in 5min30secs yesterday. I'm doing them every 2 days from now on. I'll try for 60 in 5mins30secs next time.


Top man.
Name change to burpees4days?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Done 60 today in 6 mins 35 secs. My legs felt a bit sore from the first burpee, obviously because I've been doing loads of burpees n the last 2 weeks. I'll probably start doing them every 3 days. It will stop me doing my knees and ankles in as well.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Did 65 today in 6mins 35. Pretty happy with it, although I wanted to do 100 in 10 mins or less. I think I'll have to work up to it.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

EpicSquats said:


> Did 65 today in 6mins 35. Pretty happy with it, although I wanted to do 100 in 10 mins or less. I think I'll have to work up to it.


What was your first attempt? Progress wise


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Oioi said:


> What was your first attempt? Progress wise


My first burpee session? 25 reps in 2 sets.


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Doing well mate, well done! 👍💯


----------

